# Βιβλιοπωλείο στη Σαντορίνη ζητά τη βοήθειά μας για να επιβιώσει



## NatCat (Apr 8, 2011)

http://www.indiegogo.com/Atlantis-Books

Όσοι πιστεύουν ότι ένα ενδιαφέρον βιβλιοπωλείο/εκδοτικός οίκος στην Οία αξίζει να υπάρχει, ας σκεφτεί αλτρουϊστικά και ας προσφέρει τον οβολό του.


----------

